# Localized HSL Corrections?



## stephen.s1 (May 5, 2012)

I'd like to make local HSL corrections.  However when I bring up the adjustment brush, I get switched to basic corrections.  Is there any way out?


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 5, 2012)

HSL corrections are not available locally but it is an often requested features.


----------

